# Katydid Breeding



## Andrew (Aug 1, 2005)

I just captured a nice female katydid and would like to see if I can get some eggs from her... does anyone know how to go about doing this? Im not sure if the specie I have lays its eggs in the ground, or on leaves, twigs, ect. What is the ideal food to feed it? Any help is appreciated...







Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok, I put a clipping of grapefruit leaves in her cage and it looks like she may be laying eggs on the leaves, though Im not sure. I dont want to disturb her too much(if she is laying eggs) so this is the best pic I could get.






Jesse, do you know anything about katydids?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Aug 3, 2005)

Alright, Im thinking she did lay some eggs!  It surprised me how she layed them though, _inside_ the leaf! Here are some pics:











These are eggs, right? Does anyone know how I should go about incubating them?

EDIT: It looks like she is laying more eggs! Somehow she chews the leaf open with her mouth, and then sticks her ovipositor in there and lays a few eggs. Its fascinating to watch.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmmmm Always wondered how they laid eggs. Those make great mantis food when I find them.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 3, 2005)

That's neat, I've never seen them lay eggs.....I guess that answers your question as it appears this species lays its eggs in leaves. I would guess that they(the eggs) may need a cold period to break diapause, but I don't know for sure. I would keep some much like mantid ooths and put some outside in a special place and bring them back in in the spring and see what happens.


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 4, 2005)

They lay eggs in the leaves as a method to ensure regular hydration. I think all you'll need to do is keep them at a constant temp/humidity/moisture and maybe the cold period as well.

Best of luck

Dave


----------



## Ian (Aug 4, 2005)

thats great andrew, good luck with those  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

